
Pleroma Hosting on Raspberry Pi - jaywink
https://feneas.org/pleroma-hosting-on-raspberry-pi/
======
KingFelix
Great article, I have been looking into Pleroma for awhile now and this
tutorial is great. Mr Doerings write up is amazing and for someone that only
knows so much it helped me understand some whys, and allowed me to fix things.
All in all this ended up not working out for me though, I got stuck time and
time again. I finally got Pleroma running on DigitalOcean, and currently
working on getting it on my raspberry pi. Will come back to this, check out
yunohost, there is a user created app you can use it via pleroma

